# Diablo 3 beta



## up1003 (4. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich gefragt was ein Diablo Fan für eine Beta Key zahlen würde.
Ich kann es leider nicht beurteilen weil ich kein Diablo zocke. Aber zum Beispiel die Starcraft 2 Beta Key gehen für 300 Euro bei ebay weg. Würdet ihr das auch zahlen oder seit ihr bereit für mehr?

Grüße Elksus


----------



## Arosk (4. März 2010)

Es wird keine Beta geben.


----------



## up1003 (4. März 2010)

ja schon klar. Aber wenn es eine geben würde...


----------



## Apuh (9. März 2010)

Eingefleischte Diablo Fans werden wohl mehr wie 300 € hinblättern.


----------



## jolk (9. März 2010)

gar nichts, da ich mir noch nichtmal sicher bin, ob es auf meinem pc läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




diablo I und II liefen prima, nur bei drei könnte es schwer werden^^


----------



## Leiko (24. März 2010)

Ja nix lieber auf die Final Warten oder bis irgendwo ne nicht genemigte demo auftaucht^^


----------



## Kilberndus129 (6. April 2010)

Über 20€ zahl ich nicht für einen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollen doch die Anderen ihr Geld aus dem Fenster werfen!
Aber ich als Mitglied der ärmeren Mittelschicht werde den Teufel tun <3


----------



## Death Walking Terror (13. April 2010)

Hi

Ich denke nicht das es soviel mit fan oder nicht  fan zu tun haben wird. 
Es sind eher die E-Sportler die mit Starcraft 1 ihr Geld verdienen. So...und da jetzt demnächst Starcraft 2 das neue E-Sport spiel werden soll geben die jetzigen professionellen Starcraftspieler oder deren Sponsoren soviel Geld aus um sich gegenüber den Leuten die eben kein Betakey haben einen zeitlichen vorteil zu verschaffen um eben von anfang an besser zu sein als die anderen.
Die ohne Betakey haben ja eben keine Einspielphase gehabt und sind damit sehr stark im nachteil.


Wenn ich damit falsch liege ist auch gut ^^


----------



## Deathanubis (19. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es wird keine Beta geben.



Warum sollte es keine Beta geben?
Auf der Battle-net Homepage kann man sich ja für die Beta anmelden und hoffen, dass man irgendwann Zugang bekommt.


----------



## Oolie (19. April 2010)

Es wird keine Keys geben... Man bekommt eine direkte Freischaltung des Beta-Clients per Battle.Net-Account. War bei SC2-Beta auch so... Adieu Beta-Key Seller^^


----------



## Deathanubis (19. April 2010)

Oolie schrieb:


> Es wird keine Keys geben... Man bekommt eine direkte Freischaltung des Beta-Clients per Battle.Net-Account. War bei SC2-Beta auch so... Adieu Beta-Key Seller^^



So ist es! Auf diesem Weg hab ich auch SC2 antesten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zagget (26. April 2010)

ich würde mich auch auf ne beta zu diblo 3 freuen.
ich habe diablo erst vor nem jahr für mich endeckt und spiele es seid dem sehr gerne xD
aber für einen beta-key zahlen würd ich nit, einfach warten und hoffen. man hat glück oder nicht.
war bei HoN, LoL, War und lego univers das selbe ^^


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

Werde auf einen D3 Key hoffen anstatt unmengen von Geld für ein Beta Key auszugeben^^


----------



## Carpot (4. Mai 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich denke nicht das es soviel mit fan oder nicht  fan zu tun haben wird.
> Es sind eher die E-Sportler die mit Starcraft 1 ihr Geld verdienen. So...und da jetzt demnächst Starcraft 2 das neue E-Sport spiel werden soll geben die jetzigen professionellen Starcraftspieler oder deren Sponsoren soviel Geld aus um sich gegenüber den Leuten die eben kein Betakey haben einen zeitlichen vorteil zu verschaffen um eben von anfang an besser zu sein als die anderen.
> ...



Glaub mir, keiner der SC E-Sportler bzw. deren Sponsoren haben Geld für nen Beta Key aufn Tisch gelegt. Die haben alle so einen bekommen, selbst WC3 E-Sportler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feremus (18. Mai 2010)

was würdet ihr sagen wann die beta überhaupt los gehen würde ?

ps: ich würde nicht mehr als 5 &#8364; ausgeben . ^^


----------



## Deathanubis (29. Mai 2010)

Feremus schrieb:


> was würdet ihr sagen wann die beta überhaupt los gehen würde ?



Ich nehme an Diablo 3 kommt 2012 raus, dass heisst es wird noch ein Weilchen dauern bis zur Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> Warum sollte es keine Beta geben?
> Auf der Battle-net Homepage kann man sich ja für die Beta anmelden und hoffen, dass man irgendwann Zugang bekommt.



Ja, das ist für den Fall. Es wird aber keine geben.


----------



## Shantalya (4. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es wird aber keine geben.


Wo ist die Quelle? Blizzard hat bis jetzt für jedes Spiel eine Beta (und Alpha) gestartet, wieso jetzt nicht? Und Blizzard würde D3 (In der Battle.net Beta-Sektion) nicht stehen haben, wenn sie keine machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ceodeluxe (12. Juni 2010)

an alle "es wird keine BETA geben" leue.
gebt mir die quelle wo dies offiziell von blizzard bestätigt ist das es KEINE BETA gibt.
solang ihr da nichts findet haltet doch bitte den mund und farmt eure posts woanders.

ich würd nichts für einen key zahlen. selbst wenn es einen KEY geben würde.
Problem ist das man immer etwas "noch nicht fertiges" vor der nase hat. ich zocke also schon die story aber das spiel ansich ist noch nich komplett ausgereift.
Wenn dann das Release kommt habe ich schon einiges aus der BETA gesehen und kann mich so nicht mehr richtig darauf freuen es dann im Releasestadium zu zocken eben weil ich schon einiges gesehen hab und wo möglich auch schon gezockt hab.

Lieber abwarten auf das Release und es in vollen zügen genießen.
Das halbe Jahr kann ich auch noch warten. Und wenns mich juckt. zieh ich mir nen paar screenshots aussm netz von der beta rein dann komm ich wieder auffn teppich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Die Quelle bin ich selbst.

Es wird einfach keine geben.

Außerdem findet der D3 Release 2012 statt falls Cata erst 2011 rauskommt.


----------



## ceodeluxe (12. Juni 2010)

und nochma:

1: Lesen



ceodeluxe schrieb:


> an alle "es wird keine BETA geben" leue.
> gebt mir die quelle wo dies offiziell von blizzard bestätigt ist das es KEINE BETA gibt.
> solang ihr da nichts findet haltet doch bitte den mund und farmt eure posts woanders.




2: Das "X" oben rechts am fensterrand klicken.

dangö


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

True or not true, wir werden es nächstes Jahr sehen.


----------



## ceodeluxe (12. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> True or not true, wir werden es nächstes Jahr sehen.




na also.


----------

